# Why have sex daily in marriage?



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?

It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.

I like to watch some porn sometimes over sex with my wife to fill that variety need. Then again, her desire is low and she doesn't mind. Three times a week is what we average. Sometimes I see sex as a chore and just want the quick fix. 

So really, why have daily sex with the same person for years?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


If you have to ask, you don't get it....We have been married 47 years and have been averaging 3 times a week...For the first 25 years we did id a LOT......Dont even ask.......

How can something with the infinite variations and subtlety of sex become boring????

How long is a typical session? If your answer is less than an hour you are not doing it right....Slow down and enjoy the gift she gives you each and every time....Savor the moment....The quickie has it's place, but why eat only appetizers and ignore the feast....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

After reading some of your posts OP I would say that what you are missing is an emotional connection in your relationship. Too much emphasis on the power struggle and alpha rubbish and too little on actual love and connection.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Sex is what you make of it. Only had sex with one man in my life and in 31 years we still have sex as often as the soldier can solute and when he is lazy we do 69 or bj. We have lots of toys and visit the adult toy store when ever we get to Indy. Boring is the last thing I would call our love life...we conciously put a lot of effort and romance into our everyday lives ...it's worth it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

In my mind I used 'think' I wanted sex everyday... but what i really want is some close intimate time.. naked if possible  

This time together fills me up and makes me feel loved. We don't always have sex (we average 2-5 times a week) but we certainly connect/bond. 

It might be in bed before we go to sleep or we might have a shower together, washing and drying each other...maybe oiling each other up...which usually leads to other things! Or sometimes it's just a loooooong 'cuggle' on the sofa during the evening.

It's the connection I want and i want THAT everyday... sex is just the cherry on the top.

We've been together for 26 years...can't say I've been bored having sex with my H yet. Sometimes are better than others but bored?? :scratchhead:
Nope.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think my husband is simply amazing and therefore I look forward to being with him even after 21 years of marriage.

He likes variety too but that's easily addressed. Different places, different positions, different outfits, different hairstyles, different moods, etc. Unlimited possibilities and combinations. It's never boring.


----------



## BellaLuna (Mar 3, 2013)

3 times a week sounds decent after several years of marriage but if it feels like a chore that's no good!


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Your wife probably feels the same way about a variety of different men and penises.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Everyone is different. Not everyone looks at sex the same way you do.

It's that simple.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


Because you're in love with that person and therefore it never gets old.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I think my husband is simply amazing and therefore I look forward to being with him even after 21 years of marriage.
> 
> He likes variety too but that's easily addressed. Different places, different positions, different outfits, different hairstyles, different moods, etc. Unlimited possibilities and combinations. It's never boring.


This is the sort of post that keeps me coming back here. I would have loved a relationship like this with the ex but it wasn't to be. It is the positive role models here that give me hope that what I want in life is possible with the right partner.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


If you have to ask, then why did you even get married? As another poster pointed out, I've seen a lot of your posts.... really, this doesn't surprise me... 

But to answer your question: Because I love my husband. Because I can't imagine NOT wanting him, his touch. And the thought of either of us choosing porn over sex with each other makes me sick to my stomach. I can't imagine someone who actually LOVES his or her spouse choosing that over sex with their spouse.


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

You choose porn over sex with your wife?

Sounds to me like you are missing a fundamental emotional connection with your wife.

My wife and I have sex every morning, every night as a rule. And fit in one during the day too sometimes. Sex reinforces the deep bond we have. It starts our day off with an emotional connection that helps us navigate what can be a rollercoaster ride all day due to family issues, and ends our day with the reassurance that we are still there for each other, still committed to each other and making time for each other.
Boring? Never.
If your sex life is boring, you aren't putting enough thought into keeping it alive and interesting. 
It doesn't get old. It can be slow, fast, gentle, aggressive, different places/positions etc etc.

I know this will get me screamed down as the ultimate beta male, but my wife is the be-all and end-all, way up on that pedestal, centre of my world woman to me, so I can't imagine NOT having sex with her.

I cannot comprehend your statement that you sometimes see sex as a chore.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

The only time I ever had sex 1 - 4x each day was in my teens.......you can guess the rest.

But when I met my wife to be, got married, sex wasn't even close to that. At first 1 - 2x month, now maybe 1 - 3x week, be realistically, she is going back to her old ways, so 1x week now.

Sex once every day for me, would kill any daily stress I got from work and life and bond me to my wife in more ways than talking or reading a book could ever do!!!

Plus when having sex that often each week, its very physically healthy for us males, because it raises our testosterone levels among other things and reduces the chances of heart disease and attacks by up to 50%. Science behind that one.

And having sex every day doesn't have to be a 1 - 2 hour marathon. It could be quickies and the marathon sex on weekends when you don't work.

The only ones that don't think sex is important are the LD individuals.

To me, porn is only used when my wife isn't in the mood for 1+ weeks at a time. I am a man and can only go so long without sex and my release and no cuddling, talking or books can replace that.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> The only time I ever had sex 1 - 4x each day was in my teens.......you can guess the rest.
> 
> But when I met my wife to be, got married, sex wasn't even close to that. At first 1 - 2x month, now maybe 1 - 3x week, be realistically, she is going back to her old ways, so 1x week now.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you brought up the health benefits.....My wife has always enjoyed sex, and all her reproductive organs are still intact....While at least 3 of her 4 sisters have had surgery. I am a firm believer in use it or loose it....

It is also good for a mans prostate health......I recently had some eye problems, and the doc was thinking possible MS....Had brain scan and dopplar ultrasound of my neck arteries....They looked like fire hoses at full stream....Good arteries=good sex, and vice versa.....All that fun and healthy too.....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It feels good every time, that's why. I've only ever had sex with my wife, so I honestly don't know for sure if it would be better with another woman or not, but I doubt there is all that much difference.

Now what I do really like is not worrying about HPV, HSV, or incurable gonorrhea.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

This one is too good to pass up so..... Because sex isn't always just sex. If you're with someone you love and who loves you back sex is a way communicate beyond what words can express. Sex can be a way for your spirits to mingle and feel as one. Can you get enough of that...........? (stopping now before I get depressed! lol)


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Because YOLO!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> Because YOLO!


Fave saying of the teens in my life ATM. Just waiting for this gem to pass and the next phase to start.

My reply to him is YOLO I'm a ****


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?


Obviously we're stupid.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My question to you, OP, is why WOULDN'T you want to have sex with the one person you committed to spend the rest of your life with?

To answer your question: because I found the one man that I want to spend my life with, and sex for us is the ultimate expression of love. No matter who initiates, whether or not we both orgasm, whether or not the sex is more animalistic or emotional, whether it's a quickie or two hours; no matter what, it's the ultimate expression of the love, passion, lust and abandonment that we feel with each other. Without it, the connection between us seems to fade little by little. I know I feel so much more like a desirable, sexy woman when my husband uses his body to express his love for me. And he feels like a man when I just can't get enough of him.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week. 

I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Adex said:


> Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week.
> 
> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


Yes, CLEARLY they are lying. Because you say so right? Give me a break, Adex. Just because YOU get bored having sex with your wife doesn't mean that happens for EVERYONE else.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Because we're in love ... and we like it!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Adex said:


> Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week.
> 
> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


So you think that having sex everyday is so drastically different than having sex five times a week? 

You obviously don't have a clue. My husband and I had sex every day(and I mean every day, sometimes twice a day) for nearly the first year of our marriage. And now...guess what? Our sexual desire for each other has only increased. 

The only reason that sex with your spouse everyday would get old, is if the feelings between the couple is shallow and superficial, imo.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Adex said:


> Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week.
> 
> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. *Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection* etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


You will never get it because it really sounds like you do not have that connection with your wife. 

There is no need for people to lie about their sex lives here, it is anon meaning people are more likely to be truthful IMHO.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

And for the sake of being transparent, during the roughest part of our marriage, our sex life did falter a bit. Some of it was due to the negative physical effects of the birth control I was on, some of it was due to the fact that neither he nor I were putting our all into the relationship. But those issues have been dealt with, and our sex life has come back. And we've been having sex nearly every day. 

And dude, there isn't that much of a difference between sex 3-5 times a week, and sex every day. When you're married to your best friend in the world, who is also the love of your life, you WANT to be with them intimately as much as possible. And that includes all forms of intimacy, not just sex.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> So you think that having sex everyday is so drastically different than having sex five times a week?


Yes. 5 times 52 weeks is 260 times a year vs daily which would be 365 times a year. To me that's different, almost 33% less.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


Personally if I was married to someone like you i would be repelled, and I definitely wouldn't want to have sex with you either, so it wouldn't be an issue. In fact we would eventually be headed for divorce.

For anyone in a marriage to easily be replaced by porn or fantasy or another person is a red flag. Basically you are saying she your wife has a low drive. I'd have a low drive too if my spouse could so easily replace me, and have such a MEH attitude towards sex with me. 

If I felt like it was a chore for them that would turn me off also.

We have sex almost daily, because we have a strong desire for one another, to be close, to bond, to have each other feel intense pleasure and because we are attracted to each other.

I think even though you don't know it, your wifes low desire (which from what can see is a direct reaction to your behaviour) has put your marriage in danger. You probably think she has a low drive, but she probably just doesn't want you.

Don't be surprised if another men comes along, who really desires her, burns for her and wants her like no other, and she falls for it. Just sayin...

Lay of the porn too, it can make you lazy and selfish, and your post reeks of it.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I think even though you don't know it, your wifes low desire (which from what can see is a direct reaction to your behaviour) has put your marriage in danger. You probably think she has a low drive, but she probably just doesn't want you.
> 
> Don't be surprised if another men comes along, who really desires her, burns for her and wants her like no other, and she falls for it. Just sayin...


You talk as if you know me lol. My wife does have a low sex desire and it's not because of my behavior. You're basically saying it's the husband's fault when the wife has a low sexual drive which is clearly wrong.

I'm confident that she won't ever leave me. The only time she ever would is if I ever cheated, which I've had many chances too if I wanted, but haven't because of my morals.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Adex said:


> Yes. 5 times 52 weeks is 260 times a year vs daily which would be 365 times a year. To me that's different, almost 33% less.


So what? Honestly you are having sex 3 x week so 156 times a year. A tad jealous perhaps?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Adex said:


> Yes. 5 times 52 weeks is 260 times a year vs daily which would be 365 times a year. To me that's different, almost 33% less.


It's a difference of two days every week. Sure, over the course of a while year it's a difference of 105 days, but when you put that number in context(two days out of the week), it's not that big of a difference. It really isn't.

Frankly, you sound like the idea of having sex with your wife more than a few times a week repulses you. That's sad, imo. I am thrilled that our relationship is better than it has ever been, because we both desire each other so much more. We both have a high need for physical touch, and I *crave* the feelings I get when he nibbles on my earlobe and breathes into my ear, and nuzzles me behind my ear, or kisses me with that reserved passion that says so very much in such a little display of affection; I crave the different levels of tingling that crawl over my skin at the different ways that he touches me. You would think that his skin on mine would be the same each time, but it simply isn't. Sometimes his touch is more strong, more persuasive, and other times it's more gentle...as if we're about to make love for the first time and he wants me terribly, but isn't sure if the time is right. And then there's that touch that's both passionate, and gentle; the one where it's clear that he wants me, but he's more than content to touch me and kiss me and run his hands through my hair(I melt every time). 

There are so many aspects to making love, I could go on for ages. This is just the different ways my body reacts to his different forms of sexual touch. And we're only in our mid twenties. And we've only been married for three and a half years.

I can't imagine it EVER getting old. We continue to find new things that we like. New things that speak to us.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks like I'm misunderstood. I do enjoy sex with my wife. I insist on at least 3 times a week. However, doing it every day with her would be too much. 4 times a week would be my max.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

You've had your chances to cheat, but don't because of your morals?
Men with morals don't flash their "chances" to cheat in front of others, fyi. 

You sound like a great catch.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Adex said:


> You talk as if you know me lol. My wife does have a low sex desire and it's not because of my behavior. You're basically saying it's the husband's fault when the wife has a low sexual drive which is clearly wrong.
> 
> I'm confident that she won't ever leave me. The only time she ever would is if I ever cheated, which I've had many chances too if I wanted, but haven't because of my morals.


Oh of course, your attitude on this forum is not reflective of your general attitude? Or do you misrepresent yourself?

I'm being honest with you, your wife has no desire for you and yes my opinion is that you are at fault. Often relationship issues come about because of both people in it. However if your posts are indeed a reflection of your true self and relationship and sexual attitude, then yes I'd say that the majority of the issues stem from you. One being your lack of confidence. 

And yes women are tripping over themselves to bed you, I can see it now.

I think most people on here have had the opportunity to cheat. And what of it? Do we deserve medals? 

I could not cheat and still be an awful person who ensures there is no passion, love and consideration in my marriage. that would make me a faithful fool.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Adex said:


> It looks like I'm misunderstood. I do enjoy sex with my wife. I insist on at least 3 times a week. However, doing it every day with her would be too much. 4 times a week would be my max.


But you by your own admission think the emotional connection is nonsense. Ya might want to rethink that from her POV, can tell you that even as a HD woman that can easily have sex for the sake of it, an emotional connection is the ultimate.

Have you ever looked inward as to why your sex life is the way it is? Your wife may well be behaving LD because of you.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Oh of course, your attitude on this forum is not reflective of your general attitude? Or do you misrepresent yourself?
> 
> I'm being honest with you, your wife has no desire for you and yes my opinion is that you are at fault. Often relationship issues come about because of both people in it. However if your posts are indeed a reflection of your true self and relationship and sexual attitude, then yes I'd say that the majority of the issues stem from you. One being your lack of confidence.
> 
> ...


Very good point.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Adex said:


> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD.


So correction, we're stupid liars. :smthumbup:


Keep us posted so we can add to it as we take notes. Thx.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Adex said:


> You talk as if you know me lol. My wife does have a low sex desire and it's not because of my behavior. You're basically saying it's the husband's fault when the wife has a low sexual drive which is clearly wrong.
> 
> I'm confident that she won't ever leave me. The only time she ever would is if I ever cheated, which I've had many chances too if I wanted, but haven't because of my morals.


Each spouse influences the other's sex drive. Get and read the book "His Needs, Her Needs". Read up on the hormone oxytocin.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


Sorry I find this messed up. I guess that is no so helpful. I am not bashing porn use per se. But the bolded sounds a bit sad to me. 

There have been times in my marriage we have gone daily for a month or so. When I was 17 I am sure I could have has sex six times a day. I am no longer 17. But frankly life gets in the way of having sex daily.

Now sex often and affection daily is awesome. Also I am not ****ing things like BJs and HJs the same as intercourse. If you count these then the frequency can certanly go way high. 

But truthfully speaking the bottomline is you are not getting the quality of sex you want in your marriage and I am sorry to here this. But you should not need to have intercourse everyday to have a great sexual relationship. If you are obsessed with porn then you are messing yourself up.


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

Adex said:


> Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week.
> 
> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


Yeah mate, you got me pegged. I was lying. I'm glad you live here in my house so that you could tell me that what I'm living isn't actually true and is all in my head.

No one said you have to have sex every day to have an emotional connection. Just like you don't have to have sex every day to have a great sexual relationship. My wife and I CHOOSE to have sex this often. And I don't INSIST on it, as you do. If you have to insist, that's sad. If your wife loved you, was attracted to you, wanted to make you happy, felt a connection to you, if you were an enthusiastic, willing, giving, passionate and inventive lover, who knew how to turn your wife on and make her feel special, you wouldn't have to insist.

My comment about you lacking an emotional connection to your wife was in reference to you choosing porn over her. That is a sad and pathetic statement.

But what do I know. I'm a compulsive liar that lives in his own little fantasy world.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Adex said:


> Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week.
> 
> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


Pre-kid it was 4 times a day nearly every day. Once in the morning before work, noontime quickie, when we got home and then bedtime. Weekends it went up to 5-7 times if we didn't have something planned out.

I never got bored. I'm still not.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Adex said:


> You talk as if you know me lol. My wife does have a low sex desire and it's not because of my behavior. You're basically saying it's the husband's fault when the wife has a low sexual drive which is clearly wrong.
> 
> I'm confident that she won't ever leave me. The only time she ever would is if I ever cheated, which I've had many chances too if I wanted, but haven't because of my morals.


No.... Little Deer is saying what she posted because of what YOU have said on here. A wife's low drive isn't the fault of the husband.... EXCEPT when the husband has such a poor attitude toward sex and/or the wife...which you have shown already. Your initial post in this thread suggests just that:



Adex said:


> *It gets old *after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but *I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife*. If it was possible to have some *variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that*.
> 
> *I like to watch some porn sometimes over sex with my wife* to fill that variety need. Then again, her desire is low and she doesn't mind. Three times a week is what we average. Sometimes *I see sex as a chore* and just want the quick fix.


The parts I highlighted above illustrate what I am saying. Your attitude regarding sex with YOUR WIFE is skewed. You prefer porn over her. You actually entertain the idea of sex with other partners, rather than seeing if she would be up to variety... You see sex as a chore. How would that attitude NOT affect her drive??



Adex said:


> *It looks like I'm misunderstood*. I do enjoy sex with my wife. I insist on at least 3 times a week. However, doing it every day with her would be too much. 4 times a week would be my max.


No, I don't think you have been misunderstood at all. This thread is just one more example of the garbage you throw out there to get a rise out of people. How is it possible to misunderstand YOUR OWN WORDS, saying "I prefer porn over sex with my wife to fill that need for variety"? Like I said, your ATTITUDE likely contributes a LOT toward her low drive.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Adex said:


> It looks like I'm misunderstood. I do enjoy sex with my wife. I insist on at least 3 times a week. However, doing it every day with her would be too much. 4 times a week would be my max.


And you say your wife has LD? If you are having sex 3x a week, that my dear is not LD!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> When you're married to your best friend in the world, who is also the love of your life, you WANT to be with them intimately as much as possible. And that includes all forms of intimacy, not just sex.


C2W...I love your posts and I can say the same thing!

We don't have sex every day except when we are on a romantic trip together, but I NEVER get bored with sex with my wife. I can say that after 40 plus years of marriage. We started having sex when she was 15 and I was 16 and neither one of us has had another sex partner. I think that is a huge part of why we are so satisfied with each other. The bond that happens hormonally during sex has never been broken. 

Others have read your other posts; I have not. This is just a simple answer to your question. You might say that it is different because we usually don't have sex every day, but I beg to differ. Same person for 41 years at just twice a week equals over 4000 times of making love to the same person. If we are not bored with ech other yet, I doubt it will happen now.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I have sex with my husband every day, with the very occasional exception (serious illness, exhaustion). Even when I'm tired or sick 95% of the time I still want him. 

The only time it might get boring is when I THINK about doing it. For instance, if we're laying in bed and he's excited and spooning with me. There are times when I think, "Hmm I don't know if I'm up for it." 

But I find that the act itself is never boring. Even if I initially think I may not be up for it, I get in the mood quickly by feeling his energy. I always feel satisfied afterward and full of emotion toward him.

So, I actually think it's the intellectualizing that's the problem. If I just go with it and don't think about it, I enjoy it 100% of the time on a daily basis.


----------



## boogie110 (Aug 3, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Yes, CLEARLY they are lying. Because you say so right? Give me a break, Adex. Just because YOU get bored having sex with your wife doesn't mean that happens for EVERYONE else.



Why so angry?:scratchhead:


----------



## mdill (Jan 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> After reading some of your posts OP I would say that what you are missing is an emotional connection in your relationship. Too much emphasis on the power struggle and alpha rubbish and too little on actual love and connection.


Totally agree. I never get bored connecting with my DW daily, almost. It is the emotional connection I crave. Sex regularly for me is about connecting with the one you love. I have no interest in sex with others, so I know it is not a physical need. I don't physically need or want sex daily, but want it with her because of because I crave the connection. At my age, physically performing daily is a real challenge. A new one for me, but one I embrace.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

boogie110 said:


> Why so angry?:scratchhead:


Angry? That wasn't angry.


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: Why have sex daily in marriage?*



Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


I had sex every day with my spouse before we broke up. Befor I got with her I had variety. I may be juged for this but I had threesomes, sex with multiple women, went to strip clubs and all that ****. All that doesnt compare to what I had with her. I had a dofferent sort of variety with her. A better one. If you think your wife wont leave you over a lack of emotional needs being met your a fool.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Adex said:


> You talk as if you know me lol. My wife does have a low sex desire and it's not because of my behavior. You're basically saying it's the husband's fault when the wife has a low sexual drive which is clearly wrong.
> 
> I'm confident that she won't ever leave me. The only time she ever would is if I ever cheated, which I've had many chances too if I wanted, but haven't because of my morals.


Wow.. Sounds just like me before my wife's first affair 10 years ago. Boy did I have a lot to learn. Good luck and don't let pride shade the light of truth from your eyes. It hurts.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

boogie110 said:


> Why so angry?:scratchhead:


A lot of the women on this board are angry when I post, because they don't like my views particularly about being alpha.

Unlike most of the people on this board, I post my views without being politically correct or caring about what other people think, even if they might be unpopular. However, I believe that a lot of men think like me. They just won't post in support because they'll get attacked by the females on this board.

-The best relationship is when the man is the alpha and the woman is the beta.
-If a man isn't getting enough sex, the most likely reason is he's too beta and putting her on a pedestal.
-While marriage is an important commitment, men like variety. It's natural and I suppose many women do also. Rather than cheating, I don't see anything wrong with using porn to fill that.

You may proceed to bash me now.


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

But Adex, you say you INSIST on having sex at least three times each week.

You INSIST. Your wife isn't overcome by your alpha-ness and running to you begging for sex, you have to insist on sex.
So can we assume from that, that if you didn't insist, you wouldn't get enough sex?
That would make you a beta male by your own standards.
So what good is your alpha stance doing you if you still have to insist on sex?

Does insisting on having sex make you an alpha?
No, that just makes you an insensitive, arrogant fool.


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: Why have sex daily in marriage?*



Adex said:


> A lot of the women on this board are angry when I post, because they don't like my views particularly about being alpha.
> 
> Unlike most of the people on this board, I post my views without being politically correct or caring about what other people think, even if they might be unpopular. However, I believe that a lot of men think like me. They just won't post in support because they'll get attacked by the females on this board.
> 
> ...


Bull ****. Best relationship I had wasnt with a beta woman. Beta women bored me. If I dont let gaia tell me what I want what the hell makes you think you can


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

mhg said:


> But Adex, you say you INSIST on having sex at least three times each week.
> 
> You INSIST. Your wife isn't overcome by your alpha-ness and running to you begging for sex, you have to insist on sex.
> So can we assume from that, that if you didn't insist, you wouldn't get enough sex?
> ...


No that makes no sense. Even a beta female may have a low sex drive and not want to have sex. However, because I insist she gives in. Giving in makes her beta in this aspect.

In many relationships on this board, when the girl doesn't want to have sex, it just doesn't happen and the guy is left with nothing. She does it to keep me happy which is fine by me.

Arrogant fool because I insist on sex? Your thinking is warped. 

As I understand it, your beta to your wife. If putting her on a pedestal and letting her order you around makes you happy, then by all means live it. However, my manhood and self respect wouldn't allow me to live like that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Adex said:


> A lot of the women on this board are angry when I post, because they don't like my views particularly about being alpha.
> 
> Unlike most of the people on this board, I post my views without being politically correct or caring about what other people think, even if they might be unpopular. However, I believe that a lot of men think like me. They just won't post in support because they'll get attacked by the females on this board.
> 
> ...


Men and women get frustrated with your posts. If you care to take the time and notice that most of the women replying are actually having more sex than you in their relationships.

The best relationship is a balanced, healthy one. Not one where one partner insists on sex. Sure you are getting some but I doubt you relationship is the best one out there simply based on the info you give.

Many people enjoy porn but very few in a good, healthy relationship are doing it instead of sex with their partner. 

The most frustrating part is that you spout this stuff as the utopia of relationships. You are completely off kilter with this attitude.

My guess is that if a women is having sex because her partner insists then she is doing so for fear. A relationship based on fear (emotional or physical) is by far one of the worst types of relationships.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Adex said:


> A lot of the women on this board are angry when I post, because they don't like my views particularly about being alpha.


I hardly think being honest= angry. 



> Unlike most of the people on this board, I post my views without being politically correct or caring about what other people think, even if they might be unpopular. However, I believe that a lot of men think like me. They just won't post in support because they'll get attacked by the females on this board.


There are a lot of men on this board who disagree with me and other women on this board, and when they do is that them attacking us? I just don't get your logic?

Are you saying that the men here are mostly misrepresenting themselves? That's pretty insulting to the men.



> -The best relationship is when the man is the alpha and the woman is the beta.


I think the best relationships are those when men and women can use their strengths. I actually do prefer a male led relationship, and have no problem with them at all. However the nonsense you sprout I do take issue with, because it's utter rubbish. 

I would not want to be led by a selfish man, I would not want to be led by a man who believes in the commandments of poon, which clearly show, he is too weak minded to have his own real values. 



> -If a man isn't getting enough sex, the most likely reason is he's too beta and putting her on a pedestal.


I believe my man puts me on a pedestal, and I put him on one in return. We have sex almost every day.
Why aren't you having more sex if you are so alpha? 




> -While marriage is an important commitment, men like variety. It's natural and I suppose many women do also. Rather than cheating, I don't see anything wrong with using porn to fill that.


Many men and women like variety. Usually they are single. the fact that you would rather watch porn then have sex with your wife and you find sex with her boring, is very telling about you. 

You sound very uninspiring. I am so glad my OH and I prefer sex with each each. 



> You may proceed to bash me now.


I love it when people say this kind of thing. So cowardly really, no one is "bashing" you any more then you are them. Simply disagreeing. People who wish to say whatever they wish without being challenged in their thinking, say such things often.

If you don't wish to take it on board, that's fine, keep on keeping on and see where it gets you.

You sought out something ridiculous like the commandments of poon, because obviously something was lacking in your marriage, you seem angry and disillusioned and you still don't seem to be getting what you really want.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Adex said:


> *A lot of the women on this board are angry when I post, because they don't like my views particularly about being alpha.*
> 
> Unlike most of the people on this board, I post my views without being politically correct or caring about what other people think, even if they might be unpopular. However, I believe that a lot of men think like me. They just won't post in support because they'll get attacked by the females on this board.
> 
> ...


This almost made me snort my tea. You do not make me angry; I find you repulsive but fairly entertaining. Kind of like reality TV.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

mildlyperplexed said:


> This almost made me snort my tea. You do not make me angry; I find you repulsive but fairly entertaining. Kind of like reality TV.


:rofl:
That about sums it up.

None of the decent free thinking men or women on this site seem to think much about what you have to say Adex, so why would you anger anyone? :scratchhead:


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

If you are just having sex with your wife everyday then its boring try making love to her who knows she may want it everyday. 

No one is lying when they say they would have sex everyday and its not boring with the same partner for years, they mean it they have been doing it so long that they become so good at meeting each other's need and it never gets boring. Unlike some who want to try a bit of everything and not able to please anyone. Its like "jack of all trades, master of none". Well thats just my opinion. 

Some may not do daily due to other commitments, kids, work etc and not necessarily due to "boring" but they are completely capable of doing it daily and enjoying it with the same partner.....so what you feel may not apply to all.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Adex said:


> However, I believe that a lot of men think like me.


:rofl: Ummm, no, your "thinking" is very "unique" :rofl:


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Adex, mark my words. If you continue thus road your wife WILL have an affair and it will rock your Alpha core like nothing else ever has. I was just like you 13 years ago. Would you like me to tell you what your life will be like in the future? I am very unhappy in my 20 year marriage now. All the Alpha pride in the world will not fill the void when your wife does not sexually desire you anymore.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

Adex said:


> Actually most of you posting prove my point. You don't have sex every day, just 2-5 times a week.
> 
> I have a feeling that those that say they do have sex every day are lying. Sex EVERY DAY with the same person gets old PERIOD. Stop talking nonsense about emotional connection etc. You can have an emotional connection and NOT have sex every day.


Sorry you're such a jerk and that your marriage sucks.

Mine used to suck, I fixed it. Went from almost no sex, to 3 times a week, to now everyday and I wouldn't change it for anything or anyone. I know how to love my wife, clearly that is a concept lost on you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

Adex said:


> A lot of the women on this board are angry when I post, because they don't like my views particularly about being alpha.


LOL!!! I read your posts, there is NOTHING alpha about you at all. You're a beta over compensating by trying to be alpha! LOL!!! 

People recognize alphas by the way they carry themselves, the way they speak, and their respect for others - NOT by their continual proclamations of being alpha.

You're actually the worst kind of beta - the kind that makes himself out to be alpha. The problem is that you inherently do NOT know how to be alpha and you come off as a bully, sexist, and disrespectful (NOT alpha traits).

Tuck your tail between your legs and realize that REAL alpha men are looking down on you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I love posts like these, because it makes me appreciate my H even more! While we don't have sex every day, he never has to "insist" 
While I crave it everyday, our busy lives make it harder to accomplish. My H is not an alpha, and I'm not a beta either. We have mutual respect, compassion and passion.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> It gets old after awhile. I consider myself having a high sex drive, but I wouldn't like having that much sex with my wife. If it was possible to have some variety and sex with different girls daily, then yes I can see that.
> 
> ...


This is so sad to read I'm sorry that you and other people think of sex with the person they love as a chore or something that is dull simply because it's the same person over and over.

You asked "Why have daily sex with the same person for years?"

Lots of reasons.For one,it's an amazing stress reliever.Anytime life feels overwhelming,all you have to do is go to your partner and redirect your attention with some awesome naked time.The problems and stress will still be there when the sex is over but you'll view them in a better light most likely. 
Sex isn't every thing in a relationship but no one can deny the incredible bond that's created with your partner when you make love as often as possible.Somehow having my partner give me orgasms and giving him the same in return whether it's from PIV or not makes us feel more energetic,more positive,more focused on our relationship goals,and better connected.
Sex with the same person every day isn't a chore,it's an opportunity. An opportunity for positive communication, laughter,flirting,and pleasing each other in ways no one else can.You can always achieve those things without daily sex but chances are,it'll be so much better if you throw sex into it 

Our bodies were made to be touched,to be loved,and to receive much worship from the one person on this planet who loves us and cares for us above all others.It's way beyond a physical need.I can get an orgasm anytime and be physically moved.
Daily sex with the man I love not only gives me orgasms but moves me in such a way that it seems I feel it in my soul. Who wouldn't want that every day of their life for as long as it's possible to make it happen?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

mhg said:


> But Adex, you say you INSIST on having sex at least three times each week.
> 
> You INSIST. Your wife isn't overcome by your alpha-ness and running to you begging for sex, you have to insist on sex.
> So can we assume from that, that if you didn't insist, you wouldn't get enough sex?
> ...


QFT!

I have sex with my husband because I am attracted to him, and not just physically. His body is amazingly hot. He works out, his muscles are defined and he is astonishingly strong. I love his body. But more than just his physicality, he's an attractive man. He has confidence, he knows exactly who he is and he doesn't pretend to be what he thinks I want him to be. An example, he doesn't pretend to enjoy British Literature like I do. Sure, it would be awesome if he shared the interest, but then it would make those times that he lets me read _Wuthering Heights to him, or when he watches Sense and Sensibility with me *far* less meaningful. He appreciates my interest, but understands that he doesn't have to share them. Again, he knows who he is and he doesn't pretend to be anything different. That just drips sexiness. 

More than that, though, he's an attractive husband. He doesn't put me on a pedestal, nor do I put him on one, but he understands that I am an equal part of the marriage. He understands that I am not the same kind of person he is. I'm an emotional woman, and I don't say that to be stereotypical. I say that because I am an emotionally sensitive person. I live to be a good wife to him, a good daughter to my parents, a good sister to my brother, and a good companion to my friends. He knows that, and he guards what he says so as to not hurt my feelings, or make me feel weak for being sensitive. He takes care of me, and there is no place that I feel safer and more protected than when I'm locked in his embrace. There is never a moment when I want to be out of his arms. He could hold me all day, shower kisses on me, touch me in every intimate way possible, make love to me, shower with me, and I would still ask him to hold me as we fell asleep. 

THAT is why I crave sex with my husband so much. Because he truly is the best man I've ever known, despite his flaws and mistakes and carelessness at times. I trust him and he trusts me._


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Holland said:


> *Men and women get frustrated with your posts. If you care to take the time and notice that most of the women replying are actually having more sex than you in their relationships.*


Bingo! He says he insists on at least three times a week, but won't allow more than four for fear he will get bored. Perhaps his wife is just bored of him and he uses his control as a means to mask it? Make him feel more "alpha", when he's really not in control at all? Sounds like it to me, anyway.



> The best relationship is a balanced, healthy one. Not one where one partner insists on sex. Sure you are getting some but I doubt you relationship is the best one out there simply based on the info you give.
> 
> Many people enjoy porn but very few in a good, healthy relationship are doing it instead of sex with their partner.
> 
> ...


Exactly. 

Adex, you sound like you're completely terrified of letting a woman have any control or dominance over you. But, especially sexually, this _can_ offer variety in sex with the same person. Let go of the control and let your wife reveal her naturally sexual side. You may be surprised. Not all of us just want to use sex as a tool to get what we want. Some of us actually enjoy making hot, spicy, slu*ty love to our husbands.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Posts like this don't make me any angrier than a mosquito bite does.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

If I could eat ice cream every day without it affecting my waist line I would


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> QFT!
> 
> I have sex with my husband because I am attracted to him, and not just physically. His body is amazingly hot. He works out, his muscles are defined and he is astonishingly strong. I love his body. But more than just his physicality, he's an attractive man. He has confidence, he knows exactly who he is and he doesn't pretend to be what he thinks I want him to be. An example, he doesn't pretend to enjoy British Literature like I do. Sure, it would be awesome if he shared the interest, but then it would make those times that he lets me read _Wuthering Heights to him, or when he watches Sense and Sensibility with me *far* less meaningful. He appreciates my interest, but understands that he doesn't have to share them. Again, he knows who he is and he doesn't pretend to be anything different. That just drips sexiness.
> 
> ...


_

QFT?_


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

mhg said:


> QFT?


Quoted for truth


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

Adex said:


> No that makes no sense. Even a beta female may have a low sex drive and not want to have sex. However, because I insist she gives in. Giving in makes her beta in this aspect.
> 
> In many relationships on this board, when the girl doesn't want to have sex, it just doesn't happen and the guy is left with nothing. She does it to keep me happy which is fine by me.
> 
> ...


You sound incredibly selfish. Your wife has sex just to keep you happy and that's ok with you? Seriously? Does it matter if she gets anything out of it? Or are you happy to just have her service your needs?

If I was beta, by your standards, I would get less sex than you. 

You just don't get it, do you? 

I'm not beta or alpha. I'm just a bloke that loves his wife and knows how to make her see that. Order me around? Yeah, if she wants something done, I do it. Same as if I want something done, she does it. Equal, give and take, compromise, do any of these words ring a bell with you?

My manhood and self respect tell me to treat my wife like I want to be treated. 

I still can't get over the fact you have to insist on sex and you think that makes you alpha.

Sounds more like a bully trying to make himself look like a big tough man.


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Quoted for truth


Thank you!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Bingo! He says he insists on at least three times a week, but won't allow more than four for fear he will get bored. Perhaps his wife is just bored of him and he uses his control as a means to mask it? Make him feel more "alpha", when he's really not in control at all? Sounds like it to me, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are spot on here C2W. Adex once said to me in a thread about alpha that my parter was a weakling because he likes to be tied up. He thinks the man has to be the dominator all the time in the bedroom. I am not surprised he is bored with his sex life.
I am also not surprised that his wife is not lusting after him.

I can say for certainly that my partner would eat you alive Adex in a battle of words and on a sex rank scale. What you don't seem to understand is the good balance that having some traits from both sides can bring to a man. Relax a little, let go of all this commandments of poon and alpha rubbish.


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

Holland said:


> You are spot on here C2W. Adex once said to me in a thread about alpha that my parter was a weakling because he likes to be tied up. He thinks the man has to be the dominator all the time in the bedroom. I am not surprised he is bored with his sex life.
> I am also not surprised that his wife is not lusting after him.
> 
> I can say for certainly that my partner would eat you alive Adex in a battle of words and on a sex rank scale. What you don't seem to understand is the good balance that having some traits from both sides can bring to a man. Relax a little, let go of all this commandments of poon and alpha rubbish.


Tying him up....how very ALPHA of you, Holland.
You're obviously not beta. 
And I bet your partner just LOATHES having you take control like this. 
Spicing up the sex life, bringing in some variety, it's not the done thing you know. 

ETA ; my wife just read this and asked if we have any handcuffs...I think you've given her ideas. hehehehe


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Angry? That wasn't angry.


People try to paint you as unreasonable by claiming you are just an angry person. 

The full strategy is to say something to provoke you, then if you respond they accuse you of being angry, that you need to lighten up and not take things so seriously, etc. Others will do that for him when they see the chance. (gee look at you responding to someone calling you a stupid liar - why so _angry_? 

But that isn't an argument, is it? It is an attack on the _person_. An ad hominem. The magic of this kind of ad hominem is to get you on the defensive, saying that you aren't angry. That's what is going on through this whole thread, is to attack people he doesn't like with ad hominems and try to get under their skin.


I see I have to revise my running description from our friend *Adex* now:



> find you repulsive but fairly entertaining


So people that have sex every day with their spouses are 

Stupid, repulsive liars that are laughingstocks. 

So we see the OP was not a question at all. Because someone who wants to know just accepts your answer. What this thread is really all about is this weird hatred of people who have sex every day - to go about calling them names and making fun of them. 

So the more interesting question is what compells a person to do such a thing? What is so wrong with them that they carry such venom towards this class of people? It is increasingly obvious how irrational it is, emotionally based rather than logically based. Okay, so you want to upset people that have more sex than you do.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

mhg said:


> QFT?


Quoted For Truth


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Holland said:


> You are spot on here C2W. Adex once said to me in a thread about alpha that my parter was a weakling because he likes to be tied up. *He thinks the man has to be the dominator all the time in the bedroom. I am not surprised he is bored with his sex life.*
> I am also not surprised that his wife is not lusting after him.


Me neither. My husband LOVES it when I take control. I tend to be more of a responsive lover, but once my engine is started, I kick my husband into the passenger seat and take control. He loves it. In fact, if I were to be a timid, passive, lover, he would likely lose a lot of his attraction for me. One of the reasons our dating relationship was so short was because we connected to well sexually. He'd given up dating "church girls" because none of them exhibited any passion whatsoever, and if they did, they had other traits he didn't admire so much.(B!tchy, selfish, snobbish, cheaters) He found me and couldn't believe that I was exactly the kind of girl he was looking for, inside a church girl. But our sexual connection, the passion, the lust, the complete inability to resist each other once that door had been opened, made it clear to us that we were made for each other. 

I am SO glad that my husband doesn't repress or discourage my natural sexuality. He loves seeing me react the the things he does and says. And Holland, your husband is the STRONGER male for submitting to you and trusting you enough sexually to being tied up. It takes a really strong, confident man to do that. And it takes a wonderful, loving, confident woman with that man to make a relationship ripe for that kind of trust. Kudos to the two of you. You're my role model, for real.



> I can say for certainly that my partner would eat you alive Adex in a battle of words and on a sex rank scale. What you don't seem to understand is the good balance that having some traits from both sides can bring to a man. Relax a little, let go of all this commandments of poon and alpha rubbish.


Exactly! If a husband and wife are walking through the store, and the wife makes a comment about a particular vase she likes, or a specific kind of flower, or says something about being interested in trying a new kind of wine, is her husband a chump for going back to the store the next day and buying that for her? No! It shows that he's paying attention to the little things she says and does. That, to me, is more alpha than any of the twelve things Adex listen in his Alpha thread. It takes a very strong, confident, good man to put his wife before himself. And it is those good, strong, confident men who have successful relationships. Not perfect ones, but happy ones.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Wiserforit said:


> People try to paint you as unreasonable by claiming you are just an angry person.
> 
> The full strategy is to say something to provoke you, then if you respond they accuse you of being angry, that you need to lighten up and not take things so seriously, etc. Others will do that for him when they see the chance. (gee look at you responding to someone calling you a stupid liar - why so _angry_?
> 
> ...


This is crux of the issue, imo. Humans are usually spiteful and carry that venom, as you said, towards others who are a reflection of what they, themselves, don't have. I could be wrong, and I apologize to Adex if I am, but I truly feel that he just doesn't trust his wife with any kind of sexual control. His horrible thread about Alpha traits astonished me, that any man could think those good attributes to show in marriage(which was proven because many of TAM's most mature and respected men, at least in my opinion, disagreed with his thread for the most part), but the thread did help shed some light on what he thinks of marriage in general. It doesn't seem like there is mutual trust or respect in his relationship; rather a cycle of bullying and selfishness on his part, and from what I can gather, a distancing of his wife from the emotional aspect of the relationship. 

Adex, it really sucks that your marriage is in such a place where your desire for your wife is limited. I seriously doubt this is the norm for healthy marriages. While frequency itself may fluctuate, desire and passion in and out of the bedroom don't have to. The fact that you don't even want sex with your wife more than four times a week is a sign, imo, that you don't understand the deeper aspects of sex. My husband wants me eight times a day, and if we had millions of dollars, I'm sure he would do what he could to satisfy those needs. And, frankly, I don't think the idea of sex with me getting boring has EVER crossed his mind. It hasn't crossed mine. You even reproached people in the beginning of this thread for mentioning the emotional connection...you called in "nonsense", is memory serves...

I maintain that, not only are you entirely clueless as to how women operate sexually, but there is also a deeper issue inside of you with regards to your need for absolute 100% control of the sexual relationship and, perhaps, the relationship altogether. I don't know if you were cheated on once before, and so your faith in women is shattered or what, but this isn't healthy for you or your wife. I recommend you read _His Needs, Her Needs_, as well as a book on sex in marriage.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Reasons to have sex every day:

1. It promotes good muscle tone 
2. Makes your hair stronger and shinier
3. Sex is fun
4. Primetime TV sucks for the most part
5. Good TV can be DVR'ed
6. Gives you a good workout before bed
7. Wakes you up in the morning
8. Sex is REALLY fun
9. You always learn something new
10. Orgasms just feel great
11. Best and easiest way to show your partner love


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> Reasons to have sex every day:
> 
> 1. It promotes good muscle tone
> 2. Makes your hair stronger and shinier
> ...


You forgot one, Annie.... Sex is FUN!! :rofl:


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> You forgot one, Annie.... Sex is FUN!! :rofl:


LOL You gotta love what you do and do what you love! :smthumbup:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> If you have to ask, you don't get it....We have been married 47 years and have been averaging 3 times a week...For the first 25 years we did id a LOT......Dont even ask.......
> 
> How can something with the infinite variations and subtlety of sex become boring????
> 
> How long is a typical session? If your answer is less than an hour you are not doing it right....Slow down and enjoy the gift she gives you each and every time....Savor the moment....The quickie has it's place, but why eat only appetizers and ignore the feast....


If it doesn't last an hour you are doing it wrong? We rarely ever have sex that lasts an hour, maybe once a year that happens. I agree with the OP that I don't see the need for sex every day or even every other day.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> If it doesn't last an hour you are doing it wrong? We rarely ever have sex that lasts an hour, maybe once a year that happens. I agree with the OP that I don't see the need for sex every day or even every other day.


Ok, but gbrad, but would you choose porn over sex with your wife (or if you weren't married, your SO), just to get variety? Or would you want to "experiment" with your SO?

And no, sex lasting less than an hour doesn't mean you're not doing it right.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Ok, but gbrad, but would you choose porn over sex with your wife (or if you weren't married, your SO), just to get variety? Or would you want to "experiment" with your SO?
> 
> And no, sex lasting less than an hour doesn't mean you're not doing it right.


I make that choice sometimes yes because I want to look at women who are my type/really attractive. If my wife were my type then it would be a little different, but I still don't think I would want sex that often. I would just be happen to kiss and make out with someone who looked like that.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I make that choice sometimes yes because I want to look at women who are my type/really attractive. If my wife were my type then it would be a little different, but I still don't think I would want sex that often. I would just be happen to kiss and make out with someone who looked like that.


Why did you marry your wife if you aren't attracted to her?

You are probably fantasising about unrealistic women. If you think it's OK to spend your time concentrating on other women, are you what some would describe as very sexy? Are you a man women would want to fantastise about? If not, why not?

You could spend your time making your relationship better?

What do you do to inspire your wife?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Why did you marry your wife if you aren't attracted to her?
> 
> You are probably fantasising about unrealistic women. If you think it's OK to spend your time concentrating on other women, are you what some would describe as very sexy? Are you a man women would want to fantastise about? If not, why not?
> 
> ...


There were other reasons for getting married. No I don't fantasize about unrealistic women. I actually prefer to think about women who are very realistic. I think I am attractive, am I a movie star stud, by no means. But good looking yes.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

gbrad said:


> There were other reasons for getting married. No I don't fantasize about unrealistic women. I actually prefer to think about women who are very realistic. I think I am attractive, am I a movie star stud, by no means. But good looking yes.


I think if you marry someone you genuinely are not attracted to then I'm sorry, but that is foolish.

Your wife deserves better, she deserves to be desired and loved. 

Someone out there will love her and find her very attractive.

Why not let her go?

I think there is nothing crueler then marrying someone you are not attracted to.


----------



## SmithWood (Mar 6, 2013)

It extremely depends on the married couple.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I make that choice sometimes yes because I want to look at women who are my type/really attractive. If my wife were my type then it would be a little different, but I still don't think I would want sex that often. I would just be happen to kiss and make out with someone who looked like that.


Well, gbrad, I am familiar with your story, so it was kind of a trick question. 

My point is that while I can understand some men choose to view porn if they are turned down, it is a completely different thing to prefer porn over sex with the one person he chose to spend the rest of his life with. Rather than try new things to spice up the actual sex life, he would rather masturbate to porn. Sorry, when actually in love with your spouse, why would you choose artificial over the real thing? It makes no sense at all.

And yes this applies to women as well... not just the men.


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> My point is that while I can understand some men choose to view porn if they are turned down, it is a completely different thing to prefer porn over sex with the one person he chose to spend the rest of his life with.


Well said. Back in the days when my wife would actually have sex with me more than quarterly I would not even think about porn, ever. Now porn is the one thing that needs to be credited with saving our marriage.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Rakkasan said:


> Well said. Back in the days when my wife would actually have sex with me more than quarterly I would not even think about porn, ever. Now porn is the one thing that needs to be credited with saving our marriage.


Your marriage I would say is not "saved" it is a deception, you have allowed it to become non sexual, and rather then strive for what you need for a healthy marriage, you settle for less then to keep the peace. 

You could be having awesome sex with each other.

Instead you choose the path of least resistance and a lie.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I want some sort of intimacy with my wife everyday. If its " sexting", hug or kiss, intercourse, that is fine by me. That would never bore me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Your marriage I would say is not "saved" it is a deception, you have allowed it to become non sexual, and rather then strive for what you need for a healthy marriage, you settle for less then to keep the peace.
> 
> You could be having awesome sex with each other.
> 
> Instead you choose the path of least resistance and a lie.


Actually, LD, I'm with Rakkasan on this one. His wife has health issues contributing to her low sex drive. Rather than seek attention elsewhere, he has chosen porn. Sorry, as much as I dislike porn, I think Rakkasan has done the right thing in this case... and this I based on reading his own thread. If I had thyroid problems and my sex drive plummeted, I would HOPE my husband would turn to porn rather than seek out other women. The only thing I would say against Rakkasan's viewing of porn is that I would hope he wouldn't hide it from her. But if she DOES have a problem with his watching it, then she should make allowances for him.... like one other poster stated that SHE did for HER husband when her thyroid was removed. Anyway, as I said, in this case, I agree with Rakkasan.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I think if you marry someone you genuinely are not attracted to then I'm sorry, but that is foolish.
> 
> Your wife deserves better *(I also deserve better)*, she deserves to be desired and loved.
> 
> ...


Nothing crueler? wow. You make it out like she is the victim here. And she is loved.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, gbrad, I am familiar with your story, so it was kind of a trick question.
> 
> My point is that while I can understand some men choose to view porn if they are turned down, it is a completely different thing to prefer porn over sex with the one person he chose to spend the rest of his life with. Rather than try new things to spice up the actual sex life, he would rather masturbate to porn. Sorry, when actually in love with your spouse, why would you choose artificial over the real thing? It makes no sense at all.
> 
> And yes this applies to women as well... not just the men.


You are right, when truly in love, I don't see why the artificial would be necessary.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband told me last night that, even if we did the same position every time we had sex for the rest of our lives, he couldn't imagine sex getting boring. I guess when truly attracted to and in love with your spouse, the same positions, the same routine can be new and exciting each and every time.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Adex said:


> I know there are some users on this forum that say they have sex daily. After being married for so long, WHY would you want to have sex with the same person so much?
> 
> So really, why have daily sex with the same person for years?


If you were like me who hasn't had sex with the wife in years, you would not be asking that!


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Actually, LD, I'm with Rakkasan on this one. His wife has health issues contributing to her low sex drive. Rather than seek attention elsewhere, he has chosen porn. Sorry, as much as I dislike porn, I think Rakkasan has done the right thing in this case... and this I based on reading his own thread. If I had thyroid problems and my sex drive plummeted, I would HOPE my husband would turn to porn rather than seek out other women. The only thing I would say against Rakkasan's viewing of porn is that I would hope he wouldn't hide it from her. But if she DOES have a problem with his watching it, then she should make allowances for him.... like one other poster stated that SHE did for HER husband when her thyroid was removed. Anyway, as I said, in this case, I agree with Rakkasan.


Thank you for understanding Maricha.

You know, when my marriage was fulfilling, I never thought about porn.

Well, actually I did, a couple times, but only with my wife, and I got really turned on watching her turned on by the porn.

I couldn't admit to my wife that I watch porn by myself. I don't think she approves of me masturbating.


----------

